# Overgrown 50 gallon and 75 gallon



## Eric G (Jan 12, 2011)

I have been lurking for a while and have decided to post a link to pics of my tanks (since I can't get the pics to display in my post"computer illiterate")
The 50 gallon is in need of a trim. It is CO2 injected with flourite gravel and houses 2 discus, some small tetras, and some young angels.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/fishminder/6436809131/

The 75 gallon is 4 years old now and no longer looks as lush as it used to. It is CO2 injected with flourite as well. It houses discus, congo tetras and cory cats. I would love to hear from people who have used flourite and their opinions on whether the gravel needs to be replaced after a few years or if there are people with CO2 injected planted tanks that have had the same gravel for years with success.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/fishminder/6436836207/

I use dry ferts like KH2PO4, MgSO4, KSO4 and fertilize micros with Flourish Comprehensive.

I hope you enjoy the pictures.


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

VERY NICE!

Those are some sharp looking discus you have, are they paired up, or do you have more than 2? I used to have congos with my discus, but I sold them because they were a little too active during feeding time for the discus to keep up with.


----------



## Eric G (Jan 12, 2011)

Thank you. The discus have paired up. I initially had 3 of them in the 75 gallon but the two males were fighting violently, so I split them up and got another female (I think).


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Same thing happened to me, I had 4 in my 75 gal, and the 3 males were constantly bickering with each other. Got rid of 2 of them, and the most dominant male paired up with my gold melon female immediately. Hopefully they'll get it on and I'll have some discus eggs soon.


----------



## Jordin (Sep 14, 2011)

Gorgeous tank and fish! 

Thanks for posting the link to those pics.


----------



## Eric G (Jan 12, 2011)

I had a pair of angels lay eggs in the 50 gallon several times. When the babies became free swiming the tetras picked them off one by one. I did eventually tank raise one spawn, now I have a hundred dime angels I still need to find homes for. If anyone wants some, PM me. The only thing is that I am in Kilworthy, near Gravenhurst Ontario.


----------



## Eric G (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks for looking. Glad you enjoyed them.


----------



## Groovychild (Jul 11, 2011)

Awesome tanks Eric! Great work on the plants!


----------



## wolfrain (May 4, 2009)

*What a gorgeous tank is here!!!*

Is 50g is ok to locate in front of the window?

Does it make algae for you?


----------



## Eric G (Jan 12, 2011)

This window is located beneath a deck so very little light comes in. The tank makes algae some other way though. Hehe


----------



## Eric G (Jan 12, 2011)

Thank you. I find if I take care of the water the plants do fine on their own. Trimming and scaping are not my strengths.


----------

